# Mag 10 destroyer



## AnaSCI (Jun 7, 2005)

someone wanna fill me in on this product?


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

Anasci.org said:
			
		

> someone wanna fill me in on this product?



I guess it's a prohormone concoction of some kind.  I'd have to see the precursor to know what it converts to, but I'd guess it is Methel test.  At one point, you could get a prohormone to quite a few steriods (Deca, test, EQ, Turinabol, etc.)  But why go that route?  The substance has to convert to it's parent compound before it is effective, and that is after your liver has deactivated most of it (unless it is a methylated substance in which case it then liver toxic.)  I'd have to say buy real gear or go home!  LOL!


----------



## heavy (Jun 7, 2005)

Its not methyl-1-test, but good guess freejay. Its actually just 1-test. So basically it is m-1-t without the methylation, making it nearly useless in that in cannot be absorbed well, most is destroyed by stomach acids, deactivated by the liver etc.

This is a supplement that was around 3 or so years ago, before supplement companies began methylating products. Now methyl-1-test is a steroid and is very effective, but 1-test without the methylation is pretty useless, but still has some anabolic properties.

Better than dbol like pharma-x says? Hell fucking NO! Now methyl-1-test on the other hand, that may be better than dbol..after all it is a steroid too...


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Its not methyl-1-test, but good guess freejay. Its actually just 1-test. So basically it is m-1-t without the methylation, making it nearly useless in that in cannot be absorbed well, most is destroyed by stomach acids, deactivated by the liver etc.
> 
> This is a supplement that was around 3 or so years ago, before supplement companies began methylating products. Now methyl-1-test is a steroid and is very effective, but 1-test without the methylation is pretty useless, but still has some anabolic properties.
> 
> Better than dbol like pharma-x says? Hell fucking NO! Now methyl-1-test on the other hand, that may be better than dbol..after all it is a steroid too...


I have used methyl-1-test to jumpstart a couple cycles of test e. I was highly impressed when it was a legal supplement. I did get lethargic but had some nice gains. I didnt think it compared to Dbol though. IMO, maybe 1/2 as good.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I have used methyl-1-test to jumpstart a couple cycles of test e. I was highly impressed when it was a legal supplement. I did get lethargic but had some nice gains. I didnt think it compared to Dbol though. IMO, maybe 1/2 as good.




Chemically speaking, there are ways to combat first pass liver deactivation other than methylation (adding carbon to certian positions on the molecule for example.) but these have not been proven to be as effective as adding a methyl group.  Prohormones can be effective, but only at high doses (m1t being one of the exceptions) which make them cost prohibative.  many people think that by doing PH's they aren't doing steroids...wrong!  If you were to take 19-norandrodiol, you will test positive for Nandrolone (deca)...period.  So the question becomes "why fuck around?"  Don't make your body do the conversion for you.  Do the homework, buy the real gear and save some cash!


----------



## firetodd5 (Jun 18, 2005)

its actually a 1-test/4AD mix. I work at a supplement shop, and we use to sell it like crazy. Of course we can't sell it anymore ;-)  Anyway, I have personally used it and it works great, although it use to be a liquid and then they changed it to pills. I never tried the pills, because once pills came out, so did M1-t and I used that. Anyway, good stuff but like what was already said, methyl 1 test is better.


----------



## ummmwhat (Jul 13, 2005)

not that anyone is probably still looking at this thread but just in case Mag-10 is a time released 1-test/ 4-AD blend. The only problem is that I have read that time releasing prohormones really cuts down on their effectiveness. Although that is just what I read.


----------



## heavy (Jul 16, 2005)

I used the mag10 that pharma ex was kind enuf to send me. It is definately potent, and i saw some strength from it. It is a good androgen, although it gave me bad acne and gyno symptons, worse than even high dose dbol does...i would stick to AAS instead, they are much more effective.


----------

